# luteal phase and BFP



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

i have a random question. does the length of your LP have any correlation with when you get a BFP? so for example, will someone with a 15 day LP tend to get a BFP on day 15 (or thereabouts), whereas someone with a 10 day LP will get it ~ day 10?

just curious. with DD i got my BFP on 11 DPO, and my first cycle PP, my LP appeared to be about 10, maybe 11, days long.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

it's dependent on when implantation happens, not LP length. I don't remember what the range is, but it seems like it generally happens on or around 7DPO, with some later and some earlier. it's totally possible to get a bfp at 10 DPO even if you have a 15 day LP (especially with an 'early' test - the ones that say test 5 days before your period)

read this, it explains it better than I can right now


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, it depends on implantation. The only time LP length would really play a part is if it's too short or really long...on the shorter side you only have "so much" time to even implant so you have LESS time to get a BFP, while if you have a longer LP (like myself- 18 days) then you have a lot more time to implant (but there's also been studies indicating a possible higher chance of miscarrying because of that, too).

FWIW, even with my long LP, 3 of my 4 BFP's have been at 8 or 9 DPO. My first BFP was at 18 DPO!


----------

